# Cost of Living in Herleen, Netherlands & Salary range for IT-SAP Finance



## Jigs

Hello,
Has anyone got some information on the cost of living for Herleen, Netherlands. Also additional information about that area, websites will be very helpful. 
Does anyone know what the salary levels would be on an average for an IT person with an MBA Finance, 10 yrs exp & strong skills on the SAP Application area. Your response will really help me in making my decisions. Please support.
Thank you for your time and support in advance.


----------



## kaz101

Hi Jigs, 

Just thought I'd say "Hi" since I used to work just down the road in Kerkrade but that was too long ago to be any help with the cost of living since the company paid for most things. I was a JDE analyst programmer in the UK and worked out in the Netherlands for about 9 months in total. 

Good luck with your research and move.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Bevdeforges

It's kind of tough to pull an average out of the air, as salaries so often depend on your job title and responsibilities. A manager level position is normally worth considerably more than a staff member responsible only for their own job. The other factor you should probably be aware of is that the Netherlands is being cited more and more often as one of the EU countries taking the biggest hit in the current recession.

If you can't find specific information on Heerlen, try Aachen or Düsseldorf, which are nearby. Since you seem to be coming from the US, you can expect somewhat lower salaries with considerably higher withholdings than what you may be used to - however, you need to remember that the withholdings cover a range of services you'd pay much more for in the US. (Health insurance, retirement, taxes that cover public transport and other services).

Be sure, too, to consider the matter of visa support. Visas for the Netherlands are very difficult to get. If a potential employer is offering a visa as part of the deal, that has a significant value in and of itself.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

